# Stained Glass Windows - Do You Have Them In Your Home?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2014)

Does anyone have stained glass windows in their home?  Just saw a show about them, and there are some really beautiful ones out there!  I have a stained glass design window film on one of my small closet windows, and was always a fan of stained glass.  Anyone have a window or door made with stained glass?


----------



## oakapple (Oct 19, 2014)

No, but like you, I am a big fan of stained glass panels. A lot of houses here do have them, they were popular in Victorian times, and of course we have a lot of very old churches with the most marvellous stained glass [especially in the Cathedrals.]There are also one or two new churches/cathedrals in the Uk with very modern and lovely stained glass. This is because  some were bomb damaged in the last war and had to be rebuilt.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2014)

I have stained Glass window film on my front door...it's really pretty . I bought the film in Spain, it looks very classy!!


----------



## Bee (Oct 19, 2014)

At my previous house I had real stained glass windows fitted in some of the windows when I had it double glazed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2014)

Here's some stained glass windows in churches...http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/05/03/stained-glass-windows-photos_n_5256052.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2014)

There are some really pretty designs and colors in stained glass, I bet they are really expensive!  I like the way the light shines through them.  I had a little stained glass trinket that you suctioned cupped to the window.  I had it on my kitchen window when I was young, I think it broke, don't have it anymore.


----------



## genewilder (Dec 2, 2014)

Stained glass is probably used in a church, and you’re probably wondering what this might have to do with your home. Well, the art of playing with light is definitely one that historic structures the world over have mastered, but we can also bring this design idea into our  home. I recently shifted in denver and had seen denver renovations houses as they are using stained glass in their remodelling projects. And it looks great. Limited areas of house should use stained glass is good as it has multiple colours.


----------

